# Birdcage Corsair interior color



## ricardo (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everybody.

Does someone know about the Corsair Birdcage cockpit color and landing gear bays? this morning I found a site which states that cockpit and landing gear colors are not the usual interior green nor zinc chromate that we all know. This source *http://www5d.biglobe.ne.jp/~bunny/william.html *points that Birdcage's interior color is Dull Dark Green and landing gear bays are Salmon!!!! yes, Salmon = FS32276.... as a fact.... the above link (by William Reece) tells that this color was applied to the whole F4U before the final camouflage finish!!!.

The above site (by William Reece) states that some wrecks show that Corsair Birdcage cockpit interior color is BLACK and engine cowling, wheel bays, accesory cowlings were painted SALMON (FS32276), while color photos show cowling interior to be Non-specular light gray.

Comments please!!!!

Ricardo.


----------

